# first enclosure build and first rock wall!



## bugeye23 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys, this is my first enclosure build, its melamine and took me a few weeks all up, the rock wall took me a while because i could not find any sheets of polystyrene so i used chunks instead, then the numerous layers of paint and pond sealer, i am going to add a few branches for my bredli python and some more hides also, the hide in the pic is just a cut up protein tub, i have a few of these and find that she loves them. You can make a hole in the top aswell and she loves going in their to sleep. the dimensions are also Length 1200mm Height 630mm Width 450mm any questions or suggestions for improvement are very welcome, thanks.


----------



## dneti (Mar 1, 2012)

nice work mate! i have only fixed up some small display cabinets but really want to make my own from scratch. since she likes the protein tubs so much u could keep them as hides but just cover them with polystyrene/grout/seal to match ur background. that would look cool i reckon.


----------



## bugeye23 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah i think i might do that thanks for the idea, here is an update after i put in the log and some stones, still have some plants to come this week then my bredli will move home.


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 2, 2012)

pic dident work edit and reattach it


----------



## bugeye23 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gypsy loves her new log!


----------



## Gruni (Mar 3, 2012)

bugeye23 said:


> Gypsy loves her new log!
> 
> View attachment 241191



Now that attachment won't open...

I agree you have to do something with that tub.


----------



## bugeye23 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------

